# Management Hunt Available



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Just have to find someone to buy the meat.

I will gladly offer my services as a shooter.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That sounds bakgat! Hoe klink dit Gerhard, maak ons 'n naweek daarvan?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes,

ek kan dalk 'n rooi bok of 2 gesous kry.

Wie soek biltong?

Engee praat met my more dan maak ons 'n plan en reel die dinge soo dat wanneer jy op kom dan ry ons daai kant toe.

Craig,

Will your friend ask day fees for our "hard" work?

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Sounds great, Heidi is already packing the bakkie. Just let us know when, where and how much . If the weekends are chosen fine then Phillip will be in as well, I am sure of it. If I can be so bold, book at least one Wildebees for me. I will take a few Impala to.


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes Please!!

I would love to join you and help out with the "Problem"


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*jag*



Bushkey said:


> Sounds great, Heidi is already packing the bakkie. Just let us know when, where and how much . If the weekends are chosen fine then Phillip will be in as well, I am sure of it. If I can be so bold, book at least one Wildebees for me. I will take a few Impala to.



Bossie ek sit links voor


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie ek sit links voor


Ek het geweet. My bakkie het net nie 'n lekker cupholder links voor nie. Iets met die airbagmedingie:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the interest guys.

We are busy negotiating prices. You know how it goes... he wants a fortune and I want them for next to nothing. Accomodation will be on the reserve and on a game ranch about 15 minutes drive from Willem's place.

Bushkey. There are lots of Wildebeest on this other ranch. Too many in fact!:wink:

Please let me know if most of you will be available during the week so we don't disturb the eco tourists on the weekends.

We don't want a Wildebeest pegging in front of onlookers at the pool or bar.
The parents might hold us responsible for little Pietie or Sannie's psychologist's bills!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Please let me know if most of you will be available during the week so we don't disturb the eco tourists on the weekends.


That is a bit of a deal breaker. I can't move my but in the week.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

ASG said:


> Thanks for the interest guys.
> 
> We are busy negotiating prices. You know how it goes... he wants a fortune and I want them for next to nothing. Accomodation will be on the reserve and on a game ranch about 15 minutes drive from Willem's place.
> 
> ...


Okay I am available next week Monday and Tuesday for a couple of Impala.

Let me know.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately I've also changed into a "weekend warrior".


----------

